# Standards Questions



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Wasn't sure where this would go... Was looking at some standards today, and had a few questions that hopefully some of you more into the showing side of breeding could answer.

1) What does arched loins mean?
2) Is there a difference between "masculine head" and "feminine head"?
3) Not really a type question, but what's the longest show type mouse you've heard of nose to tail?
4) Can a tail be TOO long? A lot of these longer-than-body tails I'm seeing in photos just don't look attractive or natural.
5) Are brindles subject to being considered at fault for being chunkier, or are there breeders who manage to keep them appropriately sized?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As I understand it

The arch is just that an arch like the mouse on the mnc logo, it's back isn't straight.

A feminine head is finer than a masculine head.

Don't know about longest length, never spoke to anyone about measuring it. (That sounds dodgy  )

The nmc standard says the tail should be about the length of the body, so by that standard it can be too long.

A fat mouse shouldnt do as well as a a mouse who isn't fat but I don't know if judges would make an allowance for a slightly overweight one in varieties prone to obesity.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Paradigmatic said:


> 1) What does arched loins mean?
> 2) Is there a difference between "masculine head" and "feminine head"?
> 3) Not really a type question, but what's the longest show type mouse you've heard of nose to tail?
> 4) Can a tail be TOO long? A lot of these longer-than-body tails I'm seeing in photos just don't look attractive or natural.
> 5) Are brindles subject to being considered at fault for being chunkier, or are there breeders who manage to keep them appropriately sized?


2) Yes. Bucks should be noticably different from does - if not you should consider replacing your stud buck.
3) Big self varieties such as creams and PEWs can reach 12 inches nose to tail.
5) Any mouse that is overweight will be penalised at a show. The judge may realise why it's so hard to get a slim mouse of that variety but they can't make allowances for this as a fat mouse will fail the general standard of excellence.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

MouseBreeder said:


> Paradigmatic said:
> 
> 
> > 1) What does arched loins mean?
> ...


I have also been wondering about some of these things, thank you for clarifying Cait!


----------

